# What live bugs are ok or not ok to feed your betta



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Like i want to feed my betta other then his original food as a tasty treat lol any ideas of what bugs are safe to feed him? I want to give him something for his birthday

I by the way went to petco today but ended up buying nothing cause i got everything i nedded lol


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i think frut flies are ok. but make sure their safe for him to eat.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nova betta said:


> i think frut flies are ok. but make sure their safe for him to eat.


Are they just regular house flies you find at home so i just remove the wings? 

Also how about tiny flies?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Fruit flies are the tiny annoying flies that you get if you leave food out for long periods of time, some people call them gnats.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Crossroads said:


> Fruit flies are the tiny annoying flies that you get if you leave food out for long periods of time, some people call them gnats.



Ah those ok lol cool


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Moths, flies, fruit flies, mosquitoes, little spiders anything that is small, soft and would fit into their mouths. With house flies and moths they usually just eat the abdomen and leave the everything else so youll have to rmove the remains afterwards. I wouldnt bother with beetles though, their tough wing cases will make it hard for the betta to eat them


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

trilobite said:


> Moths, flies, fruit flies, mosquitoes, little spiders anything that is small, soft and would fit into their mouths. With house flies and moths they usually just eat the abdomen and leave the everything else so youll have to rmove the remains afterwards. I wouldnt bother with beetles though, their tough wing cases will make it hard for the betta to eat them


Ah ok i will find some fruit flies i think he can manage them


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You can also culture mosquito larva.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> You can also culture mosquito larva.


I think fruit flies are easier to get in winter no??


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

Just be careful that they haven't been sprayed. I find my boys love mosquitos. Also, you might find they can't digest the legs very well, so don't stress if you find narrow black lines in their poo.


----------

